# Libro de cabecera/libro nella testiera



## Claudio B.

Salve a tutti,

Qualcuno mi può dire come tradurre in italiano:

"era su libro di cabecera."

Ho pensato a: "era il suo libro sul comodino", ma non so se rende esattamente
l'idea.

Grazie.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao,

no, non rende così. Direi semplicemente _era il suo libro preferito._


----------



## honeyheart

Pero el libro de cabecera de uno no es su libro preferido simplemente, tiene otra connotación, más profunda...


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> Pero el libro de cabecera de uno no es su libro preferido simplemente, tiene otra connotación, más profunda...



Allora possiamo dire: era il suo _libro prediletto._


----------



## Claudio B.

Vi ringrazio ma purtroppo non ho ancora trovato una soluzione. In realtà la frase che cercavo di tradurre è molto più complessa, ossia, traducendo parola per parola in italiano:

Quel libro era per lui come l'Omero nella testiera di Alessandro.

Testiera qui si intende come libro de cabecera, libro di referenza.

Accetto suggerimenti. Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Un libro de cabecera es un libro de consulta de alguien, más concretamente "EL GRAN" libro de consulta,el que usa como referente para los problemas de la vida, en un campo concreto o de modo generaluede ir desde "El libro de la Guerra" hasta "El quijote" por su fresco de humanidades, pasando por "La Divina Comedia" en el caso de un estudioso apasionado de la lengua o un visionario obsesionado con el pecado. Tres ejemplos bastante diversos para que se pueda entender la amplitud del concepto.

Pero cuidado: No es el libro que más gusta o el que se ha leído varias veces, es un libro que se usa como referente.

Espera: Que has escrito mientras lo hacía yo.

¿Estás traduciendo del español al italiano o al revés? Porque acabas de cambiarlo todo.
En todo caso mi explicación describe la idea de la frase.


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, hace falta conocer la oración original en español, a mí esa traducción al italiano me resulta muy confusa...


----------



## Geviert

Salve,

secondo me, vi complicate troppo la vita ragazzi. Claudio: mettere Omero e Alessadro non fa la frase più complessa. Vuol dire semplicemente che la locuzione in questione è stata utilizzata nel senso retorico della similitidune e basta. Saggio sarebbe, come accenna  Honey, se metti il testo di partenza (ma cambierà poco secondo me). *La variante di Larroja mi sembra che renda meglio l'idea, magari aggetivando qua e là, in qualche modo, per porre enfasi.*

Neuro: De acuerdo con el sentido, pero con el criterio de la intensidad no de*fini*mos _una bella mazza_, puesto que siempre podrà ser subjetivamente "el gran gran" libro de alguien. Que sea de "autor celebre" no es vinculante, puede ser cualquier libro frente al cual "se manifiesta extraordinaria preferencia" (DRAE).

Honey: de acuerdo. Un ejemplo (en italiano) de mayor profundidad sería siempre interesante para resolver el problema.


----------



## Larroja

Claudio B. said:


> Testiera qui si intende come libro de cabecera, libro di referenza.



Semmai, libro di _riferimento_. 

E poi, sono d'accordissimo con Honeyheart: frase originale e contesto, grazie.


----------



## Claudio B.

Era éste su inseparable vademecum, 
su libro de oro: Homero a la cabecera de Alejandro.

Questo è il testo. 

Era esso il suo inseparabile vademecum,
il suo libro d'oro, l'Omero sul comodino di Alessandro. 

Grazie a tutti voi...


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano (e non solo) "il Grande Libro Punto di Riferimento per Eccellenza" è la Bibbia. 

Cioè, se ho un libro che consulto in continuazione e a cui mi ispiro come modello di vita, dico che "è la mia Bibbia".

Scusa, non offenderti, ma Omero *sul comodino* di Alessandro, fa un po' ridere . Il *comodino *di Alessandro?? a parte che "libro sul comodino" non significa niente tranne il senso letterale di "libro appoggiato sul comodino".

Tra l'altro, Alessandro chi? Non è che sia molto chiara questa frase...

Certo che se è Alessandro Magno non puoi usare nemmeno la parola Bibbia.... sarebbe ancora più ridicolo...


----------



## Geviert

Secondo me l'allusione Omero-Alessandro per sottolineare quanto "inseparabile" sia il libro in questione, è un po' tirata dai capelli. Se poi diciamo pure "era come la Bibbia sul comodino di Alessandro", mi sa che il pasticcio diventa ancora più grosso. Oltre al fatto che si parla di un *Vademecum*, che è un manuale tascabile, quindi un "libro di riferimento molto importante" (per un vademecum poi) può bastare.


PS. Sulla Bibbia come "Grande Libro Punto di Riferimento per Eccellenza" può essere certo un buon esempio, ma "libro de cabecera" in spagnolo è semplicemente un libro di riferimento (soggettivamente) molto importante per il lettore e basta, quindi, può essere la Bibblia certo, ma anche Dylan Dog, _La castrazione e altri metodi infallibili per prevenire l'acne_ di Lutazzi, oppure qualsiasi libro dell'Allende o di Coehlo (a scelta, è lo stesso).


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche secondo me nella frase in spagnolo c'è qualcosa che non va, per esempio, Omero non è un libro ma un autore... 
 Il libro "prediletto" o "preferito" vanno benissimo, ho aggiunto la Bibbia solo come ulteriore possibilità in base a un certo contesto, non ovviamente per riferirmi a Alessandro Magno.


----------



## Geviert

Direi che l'autore della frase incriminata vuole dare soltanto un po' di enfasi (_inseparable, libro de oro_), per poi tentare di chiudere "con un fiocco". Le allusioni di questo genere (storiche, filosofiche) sono quelle più leziose, non c'è dubbio. Lui (o lei) ha voluto scrivere: un vademecum (un'agendina insomma) molto importante, un libriccino immesamente, sesquipedalmente amato e preferito quasi che fosse lo stesso libro omerico preferito da Alessando (mah).


----------



## Claudio B.

Grazie... Non pensavo ricevere tanti post... Avevo capito perfettamente cosa l'autore voleva dire, ossia, che quel manuale era per il personaggio un punto di riferimento tale quale una non meglio specificata opera di Omero per Alessandro, ma non trovavo un modo per tradurlo in modo sintetico, rispettando il più possibile il ritmo della frase originale... A dire il vero non l'ho trovato neanche adesso... ci sto ancora pensando...

Grazie a tutti comunque.

Ma Alessandro non aveva un comodino?


----------



## ursu-lab

Claudio B. said:


> Ma Alessandro non aveva un comodino?



Magari sì (non conosco la storia dell'arredamento prima di Cristo), ma tu credi davvero che si mettesse sotto le coperte a leggere un libro prima di addormentarsi e poi passasse un'umile ancella a spegnergli l'abat-jour?


----------



## Geviert

> non conosco la storia dell'arredamento prima di Cristo



grandiosa Ursub,  Papessa subito!


----------



## Claudio B.

Be', non saprei... ma non escludo che fossi proprio così... sarei in dubbio quanto all'ancella...
Comunque nel contesto che si trova la frase potrebbe anche andare bene, perché paragona un modesto manuale di medicina all'opera di Omero e un povero giovanotto ad Alessandro.
Grazie, un po' di ironia ci vuole.

Ho trovato questo su google libri:

_...gli raccomando a custodirselo dentro uno stipo di oro, né più né meno di quello che ho inteso costumasse fare Alessandro dei poemi di Omero.
     Alessandro è fama non preterisse giorno senza leggerne un verso...
_
No, Alessandro non teneva il suo Omero sul comodino, ma dentro uno stipo d'oro.

Grazie, mi hai aiutato molto.


----------



## ninux

Io avevo proposto Il *manuale delle giovani marmotte*, non so perché me l'hanno cancellato perché
non seguiva il discorso.
Solo voleva essere un esempio stupido di manuale di riferimento.
E' un libro che portano sempre con sé QUI, QUO, QUA...
I nipoti di paperino. 

Il link... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuale_delle_Giovani_Marmotte

Se poi mi spiegano per PM perché sono stato cancellato.

Grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> Io avevo proposto Il *manuale delle giovani marmotte*, non so perché me l'hanno cancellato perché
> non seguiva il discorso.
> Solo voleva essere un esempio stupido di manuale di riferimento.
> E' un libro che portano sempre con sé QUI, QUO, QUA...
> I nipoti di paperino.
> 
> Il link... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuale_delle_Giovani_Marmotte
> 
> Se poi mi spiegano per PM perché sono stato cancellato.
> 
> Grazie



L'idea è splendida, anche se magari in un altro contesto.... Pure io avevo il manuale delle giovani marmotte, anzi, lo confesso, * ero *una giovane marmotta, con tessera, distintivo e grado (non ricordo più quale )!


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> un libriccino immesamente, *sesquipedalmente* amato e preferito...


¿"Sesquipedalmente"? ¿Qué significa esta palabra, Geviert?


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey,

es un término _ricercato _en italiano (literario y poco usado). Quiere  decir _enormemente_, _inmensamente, sin medida alguna _(dado que se _ozieggiava _sobre el criterio de la intensidad, se me ocurrió lo más intenso posible ;-). El étimo deriva del latín _sesqui_-, digamos, algo "más su medio", "uno y medio". Si dices, por ejemplo (solo ejemplo), "sesquimatto", quiere decir "loco y medio", uno de "remate" . Lo común es usarlo como adjetivo (ejemplo): _un errore sesquipedale!_

_Sesqui*pedale*_ quiere decir, entonces, de un pie y medio más (la unidad de medida antigua o todavía inglesa). Se usa también en el sentido de algo expresado de forma demasiado extensa y ampulosa.


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Hola Honey,
> 
> es un término _ricercato _en italiano (literario y poco usado). Quiere  decir _enormemente_, _inmensamente, sin medida alguna _(dado que se _ozieggiava _sobre el criterio de la intensidad, se me ocurrió lo más intenso posible ;-). El étimo deriva del latín _sesqui_-, digamos, algo "más su medio", "uno y medio". Si dices, por ejemplo (solo ejemplo), "sesquimatto", quiere decir "loco y medio", uno de "remate" . Lo común es usarlo como adjetivo (ejemplo): _un errore sesquipedale!_
> 
> _Sesqui*pedale*_ quiere decir, entonces, de un pie y medio más (la unidad de medida antigua o todavía inglesa). Se usa también en el sentido de algo expresado de forma demasiado extensa y ampulosa.



Geviert, la tua cultura mi impressiona ogni giorno di più ...


----------



## honeyheart

ninux said:


> Geviert, la tua cultura mi *spaventa* ogni giorno di più ...




Te agradezco por la ilustración brindada, Geviert.


----------



## Geviert

Sono abbacinato dai complimenti . Grazie a voi!


----------

